# be nice to female captains "or else"



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Be nice to female captains*


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

"Aye aye, Captain Flower!!"


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Much better to be single than to wake up next to that hideous hyena. But, hey, its a modern world with equality, so every second morning I would jab the ***** in her ribs to get her outta bed to make the coffee.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I believe this is the first time anyone has ever called the beautiful and charming Lucy Lawless a "hideous hyena."


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Having a bad day Denise?


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Okay, Xena can be a bit much. Lucy is cute, and a nice person.

But if either is Captain, just be nice anyway. Life will be easier, and Denise will be proud of you. ;-)


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

no I just thought it would garner a few smiles JRD


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Denise, you mean that is not a selfie? I am so disappointed.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Can we get a selfie of you in your Xena outfit?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL there's a pic of me on my profile


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Both females and captains get my touch of the forelock. My partner who is female also is a Captain.She can touch my forelock too.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

All the female captains I have met were just like that:


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Be nice to female captains*



deniseO30 said:


>


Hummm...Looks like a PMS siezure to me...


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

No yelling on my boat.


----------



## WGEwald (Jun 2, 2014)

Lisa Simpson: "I didn't know Xena could fly."

LL: "I'm not Xena, I'm Lucy Lawless."


----------



## PaulKroll (Jul 26, 2014)

I wouldn't go as far as hyena but not really my type , kind of a sweaty jock, I like women a little more complex than that.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Paul,Hear she gave you a barely six outa ten too.


----------



## PaulKroll (Jul 26, 2014)

Capt Len said:


> Paul,Hear she gave you a barely six outa ten too.


Well, that's what's good about neither one of us really much caring what the other thinks.


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

Minnesail said:


> I believe this is the first time anyone has ever called the beautiful and charming Lucy Lawless a "hideous hyena."


Looks can be deceiving ...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Had a brother-in-law that used to say........ "For every gorgeous desirable woman, there is at least one guy that absolutely hates her guts" 

He was married three times.

(since this is hersailnet, I'll allow it works the other way around too)


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I love the narrative MHG LOL


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

Multihullgirl said:


>


This had me laughing for a solid 2 minutes...... thankyou


----------

